# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Tom McMillin (U.S. House, MI-8)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Note: Thread was changed from State race to U.S. House race.*


*Candidate Name:* Tom McMillin
*Office Sought:* U.S. House, 8th Congressional District 
*Website:* http://www.tom4michigan.com/
*Social Media:*
https://twitter.com/TomMcMillin
https://www.facebook.com/TomMcMillinMI
https://www.facebook.com/tom4michigan


Note - issue information provided by EBounding


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: Outstanding. Takes the lead in sponsoring a number of different bi-partisan bills to reign in the police state.
Economic Issues: Has voted against corporate welfare unlike other competitors.
Foreign Policy: He's non-interventionist.  He shared a recent facebook story from the Ron Paul Institute and said he's moved closer to Ron Paul's way of thinking on national defense.
Social Issues: Pro-life, pro-traditional marriage.  Wants to decriminalize marijuana and end the federal drug war. 


*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State:  Michigan
District:  8th Congressional District 
Incumbent: None 
Primary Candidates: 
Primary Date:  August 5th 2014



Demographics:  While the district has become less Republican, it still leans Republican by well over 50%.  It contains some of the wealthiest cities in the state. 


*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Possible weak points: 


*Top Endorsements*
Congressman Amash: https://twitter.com/justinamash/stat...91000483807233

----------


## EBounding

DuckDuckGo has some great search results for "Tom McMillin Ron Paul". This campaign evaluation was the first result.  

Here's a good story from last year:

Top GOP conservative, Rep. Tom McMillin, questions 'war on drugs'





> It's safe to say Rep. Tom McMillin's political positions are evolving.
> 
> The Rochester Hills Republican questioned Monday whether the war on drugs is winnable. And he says he might not be against decriminalizing marijuana.
> 
> Pretty strong stuff for a former mayor, county commissioner and state lawmaker who has politically defined himself as a religious, social and fiscal conservative.
> 
> He says he's still all those but may be politically drifting towards the libertarians. He already gets high marks from the tea party groups, which rates him at 92 percent in line with their philosophies.
> 
> McMillin also describes himself as a "Rand Paul sympathizer," who represents a "new group of Republicans with a new attraction to a bigger tent." Kentucky U.S. Sen. Rand Paul is a tea party member, libertarian, constitutional conservative and son of former presidential candidate and Texas Rep. Ron Paul.
> ...

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Bishop's an empty suit. If he's pressured enough, McMillin can win the seat IMO


No, I get that. My qualm isn't with Bishop himself, it's with the backing, since establishment backing does equate to big money than liberty backing more often than we would like.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> No, I get that. My qualm isn't with Bishop himself, it's with the backing, since establishment backing does equate to big money than liberty backing more often than we would like.


The establishment will fully back whoever runs against McMillin. He's hated for both his liberty and christian conservative views so he'll be especially under the gun.

----------


## angelatc

> The establishment will fully back whoever runs against McMillin. He's hated for both his liberty and christian conservative views so he'll be especially under the gun.


The Livingston County GOP EC is not run by neocons.  Dan will probably stay out of the primary, but Jennifer is tweeting and FBing McMillin stuff like crazy, as is Marcia.  He needs money, but we can win this.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

5 stars, seems like a great guy to get into the House based on his views that he has shared via Twitter, and Amash's support counts for something too!

----------


## EBounding

He expanded his issues page.  Here are his comments on Foreign Policy and National Defense:




> *Foreign Policy*
> 
> We must not give our tax money to countries as bribes to prop up foreign politicians.  Individual up or down votes should be taken for any handout to any country.  We must not fight wars that are not authorized by Congress and that are not in America's direct interest.





> *National Defense*
> 
> One of the only real constitutional functions of the federal government is to provide for the national defense.  We should do this well.

----------

